# Teen with DP



## JodieWolfhard (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey! I'm a 16 year old girl who has suffered from dr for 2 months and dp for around a week. It started as the world feeling 'fake' and would come and go. At that time I was completely connected to myself and family.It randomly came on in class but I had it for a couple of days before then. I had strange violent urges (which I never acted on) and it scared me. I had a break for a couple of days which was AMAZING! Yet..it came back so much worse. I had what I think is 'visual snow', which was severe for around 3 days. Still, I was fine in myself and others. Then I went back to school and I became disconnected from my friends and teachers. They didn't seem 'themselves' and I was starting to get confused by my actions. Around a week ago, I woke up and I found it incredibly hard to recognise my OWN PARENTS even though I knew who they are. I started getting existential thoughts and I started shaking really bad. Then the numbness came on. I had it once before but not as bad. It felt as if my entire body had disappeared! Even worse, I was confused by humans themselves! Had I gone mad?...No. The doctor says I'm fine and it's normal. Still, I came home that day and got the weirdest of thoughts like- 'why do humans see out of their eyes?' And 'I bet I created the world up'. Deep down, I knew those thoughts were ridiculous, but I was terrified of them. I can't watch TV for long anymore because the people look weird. My favourite characters meant nothing to me. I also got creepy intrusive thoughts about random things. I would get up, have a panic attack, and then I'd be ok until later on in the day. I kept repeating my name and memories because I was scared of forgetting everything. However, I know that's not true. I know it can't hurt me physically, but the mental torture is there. I'm pretty calm now but it's still there constantly. Hope I'll recover soon  any tips for concentrating? (I sometimes stare at a wall)


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

I can give u tips to help u recover (or atleast cut most of your symptoms) in very short time, but people doesnt want to work their ass of hard. Things are hard but very effective, along with changing some life patterns it works like magic. But unfortunately everyone expect magic pill


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had my first epileptic seizure around that age. I wouldn't get diagnosed for 37 years. One form of temporal lobe seizure is called an "absence seizure".

It may appear to be a simple staring spell. or daydream session. Another form of temporal lobe seizure can mimic a panic attack. Another might feel like

an intense deja vu or jamais vu episode. Not all seizures render one unconscious. A simple EEG can provide proper diagnosis.


----------

